# How long can my Husky/Lab Dog live until?



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Can anyone give me an estimate please. Thx,


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Huskies 10-14...labs 12-16.


----------



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow that's pretty sad  I have to make him live until he's 25 somehow!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

It depends on everything you do right now too. Like feeding a good food, daily excercise, stimulation, and annual vet care.


----------



## akitalover09 (Jun 10, 2009)

Easywolf said:


> Wow that's pretty sad  I have to make him live until he's 25 somehow!


Can i ask why?


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

akitalover09 said:


> Can i ask why?


It was sarcastic, hence the rolling eyes.


----------



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Hallie said:


> It depends on everything you do right now too. Like feeding a good food, daily excercise, stimulation, and annual vet care.


Thx, I will upgrade all 4 of those areas.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

There's a genetic component there as well that you can't do a lot about. Brutus is only 10, but has cancer and will likely not be around come Christmas time. I don't think that any ammount of food/exercise/stimulation would've prevented that.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

hulkamaniac said:


> There's a genetic component there as well that you can't do a lot about. Brutus is only 10, but has cancer and will likely not be around come Christmas time. I don't think that any ammount of food/exercise/stimulation would've prevented that.


Nope it's just how lucky the dog got with the gene pool.

Sorry about your dog.


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

unfortunately the downside to having a pet is out living them.

fortunately, there are more upsides to having a pet.


----------



## Hardymum (May 19, 2009)

We have a husky-border collie mix who is almost 11 and very healthy. The vet said at his last appointment that he would have mistaken him for a dog half his age.

So it all depends! 

He eats cheap food. We use Pedigree. 
But he does get plenty of exercise and very good veterinary care. Regarding stimulation... he really seemed to be going downhill over the winter. Moping around, hardly moving. Then we got a younger dog and he's perked up incredibly! Now he chases the ball, races the new dog, etc.


----------

